# Sticky  Creating your own Workflows within CalMAN



## mechman

I found this pdf file while I was getting started on this how-to. It was written by the folks at SpectraCal and it goes over what I consider the hardest part of creating your own workflows - *action buttons*. I'll add my pdf when it's finished but for those folks who are interested, I'll put this here now. 

More later this week.


----------



## carlscan26

Nice find!


----------



## mechman

FYI - I am working on this but it is taking longer than expected.


----------



## mechman

I finally finished this.  I haven't done a complete check on the grammar and spelling so let me know if you find something that I missed. 

Attached pdf file. :T


----------



## tbaudoin

So Mech, are you going to dive into workflow creation for v5 by chance?


----------



## mechman

tbaudoin said:


> So Mech, are you going to dive into workflow creation for v5 by chance?


I don't know. I think they have a really good help system with version 5 so I'm not sure if it's needed. I would have to find the time to do it as well. Time is at a premium for me lately. I haven't even fully explored version 5 yet.  I was hoping to find a little time this Friday though and re-calibrate my projector.


----------

